# Ice at House Rock Rapid



## Tkoch (Jun 10, 2009)

Heads up Arkansas River ELFers Larry and I had a great run yesterday 1/10/12 to start our new year, Miner's Camp to Beuna Vista. Eagles, Beaver, sunshine, and great winters flows were in abundance. All of that reach of river was open, but the barely there ice shelves were getting bigger as we got closer to BV and farther from the warm water inflow of Twin Lakes. We elected to portgage House Rock, the river right eddies were completely ice covered with just a couple of feet of open water and a lot of current pushing under the ice. River left had a lot of ice also, kind of a surprise after the way things looked upstream.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I think House Rock bridges first in that section. Also, once it does bridge, if you paddle down to the "pool" directly above it you really can't get out due to the ice on the banks and have to attain upstream to get to a place to get out. I could imagine getting in a sitch with too much flow for that attainment. Folks should approach that last stretch above it carefully and be ready to portage on the right but you have to get out early. You can still see the Rock though. I don't paddle that section in the winter very often anymore because of that spot and the fact that you can't road scout the ice sitch.


----------

